# anvedi in argentina..coreografia leggerissimamente sensuale a ballando con le stell



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2011)

http://video.corriere.it/ballando-le-stelle-l-esibizione-bollino-rosso/fbfe9fd0-ef27-11e0-a7cb-38398ded3a54


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2011)

pensavo di suggerirla a mio marito per la serata: ho già comprato un fiasco di barbera:mrgreen:


----------

